# Boogie’s kids have arrived!



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Our mama had twins...a buck and a doe! The buck has moonspots.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for babies! Congrats!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank y’all!! God has blessed us tremendously with these babies


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh my. What adorable babies


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wowza, they are gorgeous!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Today is day 5; they are jumping around a lot more now


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely precious!!:buttheads:

<------- Green with envy.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

